# Need help making fox Tail!



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 25, 2010)

Hay me and Kitsune_Morric have all the stuff we need but we just cant find good instructions. can anyone help?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 25, 2010)

i found a decent tutorial, but if anyone has a really good fox one, i'll use that instead


----------



## Bando (Jan 26, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i found a decent tutorial, but if anyone has a really good fox one, i'll use that instead



I can has link? I want to make a fox tail as well :3


----------



## Bir (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a tail tutorial in my gallery, as well as a red fox tail for sale, if anyone is interested. xD


----------



## Bando (Jan 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> I have a tail tutorial in my gallery, as well as a red fox tail for sale, if anyone is interested. xD



I'm still thinking of a clever workaround to avoid telling my parents that I want to make/buy a fake tail  Mabye I could use a friend's paypal oe something...


----------



## Bir (Jan 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'm still thinking of a clever workaround to avoid telling my parents that I want to make/buy a fake tail  Mabye I could use a friend's paypal oe something...



xD
*is still waiting for a commission from you, or at least is wishing* 

It was you that said you wouldn't know how to tell your parents you wanted a tail instead of a gun or something, right? XD


----------



## Bando (Jan 26, 2010)

Yep,that's me, your resident gun nut. I really want to do a commision, but I haveto work my sneaky magic or something first. Hell, telling my parents I'm A fur would be so much easier than all this nonsense...


----------



## Bir (Jan 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Yep,that's me, your resident gun nut. I really want to do a commision, but I haveto work my sneaky magic or something first. Hell, telling my parents I'm A fur would be so much easier than all this nonsense...




Yeah x3 I guess you'd just have to say "Yeah, I'm gonna get a tail. They're so cute!"

*shrugs* At least, none of my friend's parents have acted in a negative way. Although... well, let's see..

Bekah actually owns foxes, and has dead foxes in her freezer... Britt's parents are just weird... my parents don't care...

Yeah, I dunno. I guess there really are parents out there who'd flip, aren't there? : /
Is that you in the avatar pic?


----------



## Bando (Jan 26, 2010)

Mmmhm, that's me. Although I'd never wear a tail paintballing because it would be destroyed and my friends who go with me have only experienced furs through CSI, 'nuff said. My mom might overreact since they're pretty conservative and christain but my dad might be chill, but he's the same :/


----------



## Bir (Jan 26, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Mmmhm, that's me. Although I'd never wear a tail paintballing because it would be destroyed and my friends who go with me have only experienced furs through CSI, 'nuff said. My mom might overreact since they're pretty conservative and christain but my dad might be chill, but he's the same :/



Oohhhh, I understand. 

Well, good luck. xD

The only thing I can't get away with is saying that I like fire. 

Me: *burning candle* Such a pretty flame... smells wonderful...
Mom: WHAT THE F--- IS WRONG WITH YOU?! ARE YOU THE SPAWN OF THE DEVIL OR SOMETHING?! I'm getting that little church lady to come talk to you *mom goes and gets drunk, and I walk away to my room* XD


----------



## Bando (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks, I'll be needing it XD I'm tempted to say put the fox tail on tenative hold, but please don't, I don't want to inconvenience you 

Also, hooray for fellow fire lover!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2010)

Bir said:


> I have a tail tutorial in my gallery, as well as a red fox tail for sale, if anyone is interested. xD



aww bir, you so helpful! lol, what color tip is the tail?


----------



## Bir (Jan 27, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> aww bir, you so helpful! lol, what color tip is the tail?



It's white. I can always make it a different color, though.

But, so you know, it's a VIBRANT red. Not a real-looking red. xD

To see it just click on the link in my signature, it will take you to my shop, where I have the pictures on the top of the first post ^^


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 28, 2010)

I plan on making a new tail for my fursuit because my current one is too small. I see a tutorial in the future.


----------

